# Free Eye Exams for Service and active working Therapy Dogs



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.acvoeyeexam.org/dog/dogframe.html

Registration launches tomorrow! Sign up at www.ACVOeyeexam.org between April 1st and 29th. You'll receive your confirmation number and clinic information to set an appointment. Exams occur in May. Thanks for passing on the word.​​​


----------

